# Probleme logiciel Apple via boot camp



## Carvelli (4 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Je possède un mac book air de 2009
J'ai souhaiter installer Windows 8 pro pour pouvoir télécharger un logiciel EBP pour effectué des devis et facture batiment tout en restant chez mac

J'ai donc effectué la mise en œuvre grace a une vidéo sur YouTube
Tout a bien fonctionné sauf que je n'arrive plus a retourner sur mac

J'ai essayer de :
Appuyé sur ALT au démarrage mais il me propose que le disque dur WINDOWS
Et allé dans les paramètre avec Windows en recherchant Boot Camp et y me propose que mon logiciel Windows

Merci j'espère que vous aller reussire a m'aider dans mon problème

Alexandre



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

